# Fletching hitting bow hand



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Sometimes raising the nocking locator on the string a tad will eliminate this if you're fairly in tune to start with.

Make sure your feathers fit well to the shaft at their leading edge. You can use a utility knife and sandpaper to skive that edge to remove jagged or lifted areas. Then place a dot of glue on the leading edge as a buffer zone over the quill's tip. This won't prevent the problem, but will ease the pain when it occurs.

Others will have others. 

Good luck.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Shoot cock feather in and it'll prob stop, I shot a longbow for awhile off the shelf and had to shoot cock feather in to keep from doing the exact same thing, feather burn sucks lol and no the feather won't hit the riser, it bends around the riser enough to clear but the hen feathers ate further out away missing your hand


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Both Thin Man and Nitroboy make good points. When I have odd arrow flight, the first thing I try is checking/raising the nock point...this just happened to me yesterday. It is easy for a tuned rig to suddenly be slightly out of tune if the nock point drifts down...as they tend to do. I shoot cock feather in for the most part and do not have the problem you describe.

When I did have a similiar problem it was shooting vanes...not feathers...off a narrow shelf. Otherwise...just check form and tuning issues?

Here is some vid on form and exercises:
http://www.archerygb.org/support/operations/coaches/coaching_videos.php

Here is some info on tuning:
http://veraxservice.net/arch/tune.html

Good Luck!


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh...yea:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2012090&highlight=dab+glue+whip


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

I've got a buffalo as well at 50lbs. it is a low wrist hold handle which might be contributing to the problem. It could be that you're letting your hand ride up too high on the handle. The flair at the handle to rest junction isn't much so your hand can easily get up too high and come in contact with the feathers as they pass by. The arrow spine could be a little weak increasing the chances of this happening. What you might want to try is make sure you can see about 1/4 inch of handle wood between the top of your hand and rest. The feather height might also be a factor.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Whenever I have had this issue, my nock point was too low.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

The buffalo is notorious for doing this for some people 

I was one of those people 

It has a very low shelf 

I remedied it by using a slightly thicker shelf material 

Now it is a no issue 

I mention it in this video


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

All good information above. If you aren't using two nock points, one over and one under your nock, give that a try. It's possible for the nock to slide on the string after it leaves your fingers.

It could just come down to some inconsistency in the amount of the draw weight each of your fingers is holding. I would consider the fix JParanee mentioned above, use two nock points, and retune your bow to get the right position for the nock points...bet it won't be an issue. If you want to know exactly what was causing the problem, if it's not a combination of things, change one thing at a time.


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I have had this happen. On my bow the shelf is just too close to my hand. I think they were trying to do that to make it easier to shoot instinctively. I changed my grip a bit but there is not a lot you can do, and with an open hand the problem moved to the web between my thumb and index finger.

I fiddled with nock point and shelf pad thickness. The real answer seemed to be a stick on rest. But i didn't like the aesthetics of it, so i just wear a glove on my left hand. Better in winter anyway.


----------



## jsarche (Sep 11, 2013)

This is why I came here for ideas on solving the problem. Thanks for the good advice!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

This is all you will need 

Its a furniture pad shaped with a razor 

Since I have done this I have not had any issues


----------

